# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware) شروحات :  حصريا تشريح lg kp500 للمهندس أحمـد سعــد

## أبى الفاروق

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* *اخوانى وزملائى* *حياكم الله جميعا*  اهداء هذا العمل الى اخى الاستاذ محمد ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ) وجميع مشرفين هذا المنتدى  *احب ان اقدم لكم التشريح الشهرى* *لشهر نوفمبر ولكن المره دى مختلف عما سبق* *فاليوم تشريح جديد للاجهزة LG* *تشريح LG KP500*    *والان مع صور الجهاز من الخارج*          *والان مع التشريح اتمنى ان يحوز اعجابكم*  *1* *تشريح الوجه الاعلى*      *تشريح الوجه الخلفى*        *ارجو الدعاء بظهر الغيب*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك  اخي

----------


## mohamed73

*تسلم أيدك حبيبي على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## seffari

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## ninovirus

]*هذا مفيد * *شكر .*عمل رائع

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا لك  اخي

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكرا لك  اخي

----------


## chetoui73

شكرا جزييييييييييييلا اخي
عبد الكريم

----------


## Assemlal

Merci ^^

----------


## omarmazan

تمام  احلي حاجة

----------


## assaad4

مشكور كتير أخي العزيز 
أعانك الله على تقديم الفائدة للجميع

----------


## hafidgsm

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

سلمت يداك 
جزاكم الله خيرااا

----------

